# Changing usernames?



## Joe Blow

Every now and again an ASF member comes to me and asks that their username be changed. There are occasionally some genuine reasons for doing so - sometimes people accidentally enter their email address or real name in the username field during registration. Usernames, after all, are an alias or a nickname and I can understand why under those circumstances they would want them changed.

Then there are those who wish to change their username because they are tired of the old one. This is the issue that I wish to ask the opinions of the ASF membership today. As the forum gets busier I can only imagine that people asking to change their usernames will be happenening more and more so I want to develop a clear policy on it for the future. 

There are a couple of particular areas of confusion that allowing the changing of usernames could cause:

1. General confusion about who is actually who, especially as the forum grows and the amount of members increases.
2. When a username is changed, the old 'quoted' parts of posts where it says 'Originally posted by *Joe Blow*' remains as the old username rather than the new one. Obviously the more posts a member had before having their username changed the more of an impact this will have.

So could everyone please vote in the poll and let me know how you feel about the issue of members changing usernames. I would appreciate your feedback.


----------



## juddy

Hi Joe, Maybe they could have 'formerly known as .....' as their signature next to their avatar for a period of six months, not enforced, but just an honour system.


----------



## Sean K

juddy said:
			
		

> Hi Joe, Maybe they could have 'formerly known as .....' as their signature next to their avatar for a period of six months, not enforced, but just an honour system.




Good idea, but enforced for maybe 3 months would seem reasonable.


----------



## dubiousinfo

Hi Joe,

I assume they would have to go through you to change their name. Maybe you could have a list of some sort. Just a thought.


----------



## tech/a

EG
The duck--nee tech/a


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

Hi Joe,

I personally feel that it is ok because:

1. Most won`t do it.
2. Some reference can be made to the old name in the signature.

Your judgement is always appreciated.
Regards
Snake


----------



## Happy

I would say no, unless justified.

Then it will be up to your judgement to decide and not blanket right to make your life even busier.

Reference to old name should not be necessary in case if it is sensitive information we are talking about.


----------



## anon

Yes, but put a limit on it - maybe only one change per annum.

anon


----------



## Happy

Another comment.

Maybe user name and or password should be sent back for final confirmation.

Then E-mail address or any other unwanted sensitive information can be safely removed before final commitment is made – similar to order confirmation – just a thought


----------



## noirua

Perhaps a member could change their username and have the old name added, alongside, for a certain period of time.  They should contribute $10 to ASF for the extra work involved.


----------



## Julia

I've voted "No".  However, if some extraordinary reason was provided, then I'd be happy for your judgment on that, Joe.

Joe, perhaps you could take this opportunity to clarify the situation regarding banned members.   viz.  "Krisbarry" was banned.   After some while "Stop the Clock" appeared.  Despite a marked similarity in posting style, it didn't occur to me that Krisbarry was back, until Tech-a pointed it out.  So I guess I'm wondering why the same person was banned but allowed back with a different user name?

If someone who has been banned is in fact allowed back, then I'm sure we are happy to trust your judgment on that.  An announcement should probably be made to the forum that this is happening.  What I don't like is someone who was banned being allowed back as a "new member".

Julia


----------



## dutchie

G'day Joe

I voted yes,  but only changed with your approval.

It should also be recorded or noted so that other members are aware of the change.

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:
			
		

> Joe, perhaps you could take this opportunity to clarify the situation regarding banned members.   viz.  "Krisbarry" was banned.   After some while "Stop the Clock" appeared.  Despite a marked similarity in posting style, it didn't occur to me that Krisbarry was back, until Tech-a pointed it out.  So I guess I'm wondering why the same person was banned but allowed back with a different user name?
> 
> If someone who has been banned is in fact allowed back, then I'm sure we are happy to trust your judgment on that.  An announcement should probably be made to the forum that this is happening.  What I don't like is someone who was banned being allowed back as a "new member".




Hi Julia,

Thanks for your feedback.

Very occasionally banned members re-register without my knowledge and that was the case initially with Kris. It happens very infrequently and my policy is, once a re-registration of a banned member is discovered, I assess each situation on a case by case basis.

The reason someone is banned from ASF is almost always because of their behaviour. In Kris's case it was not just incessant ramping but a massive tantrum he had on the forums in November last year. He subsequently re-registered without my knowledge and began posting as Stop_the_Clock. Eventually I realised it was him but his posting style had changed somewhat and the reasons he was banned initially were no longer there. On that basis, I decided to give him another chance to prove he could become a constructive member of the ASF community. I am a bit of a sucker when it comes to giving people second chances. However, in this case Kris has managed to behave himself and do the right thing.

The reason I didn't make him revert to the banned 'Krisbarry' username was for two reasons. By the time I had figured out it was him he had made a reasonable amount of posts under the username 'Stop_the_Clock' and I didn't want to delete that username and posts. Also, as Kris (and many others) know the username 'Krisbarry' is infamous on some of the other stock forums (one in particular) for his incessant ramping. He is well aware that sort of thing wont wash here at ASF and I felt at the time that letting him have a new start with his new username was probably the best option. The old one had somewhat of a stigma attached to it.

The reason why I haven't made any formal announcements about banned members getting a second chance and returning to ASF is because I can count on one hand how many times it has happened and still have fingers left over. Those who are allowed back know they are on probation and must behave themselves, because there are no third chances.

Hope that clarifies things.


----------



## The Mint Man

I think you should be able to change your name if you wish, however the final decision is up to you.
having said that, if you dont let people change their name then you will be left with a number of un used accounts as they will simply register another.

I think the idea of putting an old name in the signature is a good idea but should be taken one step further, instead putting it next to the avatar. possibly up to 6 months - 1 year, what ever you see fit. At least then it is straight next to the 'new' name and can be easily seen when looking at that area and if it is there for quite a while then we will have more then enough time to adapt.

cheers


----------



## Julia

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Hi Julia,
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> Very occasionally banned members re-register without my knowledge and that was the case initially with Kris. It happens very infrequently and my policy is, once a re-registration of a banned member is discovered, I assess each situation on a case by case basis.
> 
> The reason someone is banned from ASF is almost always because of their behaviour. In Kris's case it was not just incessant ramping but a massive tantrum he had on the forums in November last year. He subsequently re-registered without my knowledge and began posting as Stop_the_Clock. Eventually I realised it was him but his posting style had changed somewhat and the reasons he was banned initially were no longer there. On that basis, I decided to give him another chance to prove he could become a constructive member of the ASF community. I am a bit of a sucker when it comes to giving people second chances. However, in this case Kris has managed to behave himself and do the right thing.
> 
> The reason I didn't make him revert to the banned 'Krisbarry' username was for two reasons. By the time I had figured out it was him he had made a reasonable amount of posts under the username 'Stop_the_Clock' and I didn't want to delete that username and posts. Also, as Kris (and many others) know the username 'Krisbarry' is infamous on some of the other stock forums (one in particular) for his incessant ramping. He is well aware that sort of thing wont wash here at ASF and I felt at the time that letting him have a new start with his new username was probably the best option. The old one had somewhat of a stigma attached to it.
> 
> The reason why I haven't made any formal announcements about banned members getting a second chance and returning to ASF is because I can count on one hand how many times it has happened and still have fingers left over. Those who are allowed back know they are on probation and must behave themselves, because there are no third chances.
> 
> Hope that clarifies things.




Thanks for that, Joe.  Entirely reasonable.

Julia


----------



## Joe Blow

Am looking for more votes on this poll to get a feel for members views on this issue.

If you haven't already voted could you please do so. Thanks!


----------



## Prospector

I voted no, because changing user names shouldnt be an easy/automatic thing for posters to be able to do by themselves.  If you did allow it though, as Snake and others mentioned, a trailing history would be helpful.

Having said no, I am thinking I should change my name to something less, well, male and boring.  I gave myself that name then decided I would have a bit of fun with the avatar etc.  And except for my piccy, people think I am male!  

My partner says I am too indecisive, but I think its just that I can't make up my mind


----------



## wayneL

I voted yes, but with the provisos mentioned above, and on a case by case basis. But it shouldn't be encouraged.

The $10 admin fee could be a good idea too.


----------



## rozella

I have not voted because my answer is yes & no.  I think to change your name you must have a good reason.  I changed my name from don.w to rozella on another forum a couple of years ago, because the administrator asked all members to have all details updated.....email address etc.  The system would not allow me to & I went around in circles not allowing me to do so as don.w was already a registered name.....so my name was changed to make it work.

I think it is up to you Joe to treat each case individually, with no argument on what you decide.


----------



## brisvegas

NO

............... bris

same name everywhere


----------



## Smurf1976

No unless there are exceptional circumstances.

Unless circumstances warrant otherwise, I think there should be a formal announcement when a name is changed. Obviously that may not be appropriate when giving people a second chance etc.

The way I see it, people on ASF become known for having or lacking knowledge in certain areas. For example, tech/a is known for having skills in trading and for his views on property. Likewise anyone who has been reading my posts will likely have concluded that I have more knowledge in the field of energy than when it comes to stock selection.

That said, many would have knowledge that they choose not to post. For example, I don't post much about my forex trading.

When names are changed it creates confusion so it should be kept to a minimum IMO. A $10 fee sounds reasonable unless there are genuine exceptional circumstances such as a member's true identity having been revealed accidentally, some emotional reason (eg they used their partner's name and have since separated or they used the name of a pet that has died etc) in which case I think the fee ought to be waived on grounds of fairness.


----------



## Pager

My   

Im in favour of being able to change usernames, also maybe names unused either by those who no longer visit or use the site or by multiple registrations should expire after a certain period of time.

I post on other forums under another username, tried to register with that name on this site but the name is taken, did a seach on the username and its never been used by whoever registered   .

I would change to that username if it could be deleted and the forum allowed users to change there username, agree though that if you change, your former username should appear on your posts in some way for a 3 to 4 month period at least.

Cheers

Pager


----------



## Milk Man

I voted yes  . Definitely either genuine reason or a "formerly known as" tag.


----------



## GreatPig

I'd agree with Rozella: only with good reason.

I'd suggest though that a new member be given some time, or up to a certain number of posts, in which they could change their name if they just decided they didn't like the original one. However, once they become reasonably "well known" through their posts, then they should only be allowed to change it with good reason - and with a public announcement.

I think sometimes when people first register for a forum, if they don't already have a name they use everywhere, they might pick the first name they can think of that hasn't already been used just to get on and reading. Then later, once they've thought about it some more, they might want to change it to something better. I think that is reasonable, but once they've posted a certain amount, it then becomes confusing if they suddenly change their name.

GP


----------



## doctorj

Joe, I've not voted in the poll either.

As the diverse range of replies suggests, while there are many valid reasons one might want to change nickname, it shouldn't be easily done. 

I think its something you should address on a case-by-case basis.  I'm sure everyone here is more than happy that deferring to your judgement will provide the most appropriate outcome.


----------



## phoenixrising

Yes from me.

I have long thought of another identity and seeing if I can make a better fist of it.

I do enjoy the forum but feel intimidated to post so I mostly don't.

Anyway, thanks Joe.

Cheers


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

phoenixrising said:
			
		

> Yes from me.
> 
> I have long thought of another identity and seeing if I can make a better fist of it.
> 
> I do enjoy the forum but feel intimidated  to post so I mostly don't.
> 
> Anyway, thanks Joe.
> 
> Cheers




Phoenix,

Why do you feel intimidated? Everyone has something to add whether it be silly or perfect. The communication is fun.   

Joe,

Are you voting too?

I agree with deleting usernames if they are not used within 1 year. It all helps with system clean ups etc. 

Snake


----------



## Joe Blow

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Joe,
> 
> Are you voting too?




Hi Snake,

No I'm abstaining at the moment. I'm waiting for everyone with an opinion on this issue to have their say before I make any final decisions. I must say there have been some interesting views presented that have given me even more food for thought!

But right now I'm off to bed. I'm dead tired.

Next Sunday I'm off to Prague for three months. I got my laptop ready and I'm going to try and run ASF from over there. I'm excited and terrified in equal measure. These last few days I've been running around like a chook with my head cut off.   On top of all that I have a bucks night and a wedding in the next week and a half! (no, not mine!)    

Say a prayer for me, Snake! I think I'm going to need it!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Hi Snake,
> 
> No I'm abstaining at the moment. I'm waiting for everyone with an opinion on this issue to have their say before I make any final decisions. I must say there have been some interesting views presented that have given me even more food for thought!
> 
> But right now I'm off to bed. I'm dead tired.
> 
> Next Sunday I'm off to Prague for three months. I got my laptop ready and I'm going to try and run ASF from over there. I'm excited and terrified in equal measure. These last few days I've been running around like a chook with my head cut off.   On top of all that I have a bucks night and a wedding in the next week and a half! (no, not mine!)
> 
> Say a prayer for me, Snake! I think I'm going to need it!




Enjoy the time Joe. You are so lucky!


----------



## wayneL

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Enjoy the time Joe. You are so lucky!



Yes... green with envy here  

We expect photos  

Enjoy


----------



## dutchie

Right Boys and Girls, what can we get up to while Joe's away??


----------



## Joe Blow

wayneL said:
			
		

> We expect photos
> 
> Enjoy




Thanks Wayne! Enjoy I will. And yes, there will be photos.   



			
				dutchie said:
			
		

> Right Boys and Girls, what can we get up to while Joe's away??




I might be away but I'll be watching on my laptop. It's wireless ready. Mwahahahhahahahahaahhaha!!!! No naughtiness will be tolerated!   

I figure if I can do this from Prague then a beach on a tropical island is next.  :


----------



## Sean K

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Hi Snake,
> 
> No I'm abstaining at the moment. I'm waiting for everyone with an opinion on this issue to have their say before I make any final decisions. I must say there have been some interesting views presented that have given me even more food for thought!
> 
> But right now I'm off to bed. I'm dead tired.
> 
> Next Sunday I'm off to Prague for three months. I got my laptop ready and I'm going to try and run ASF from over there. I'm excited and terrified in equal measure. These last few days I've been running around like a chook with my head cut off.   On top of all that I have a bucks night and a wedding in the next week and a half! (no, not mine!)
> 
> Say a prayer for me, Snake! I think I'm going to need it!




Aaaah, Prague. Somewhere I haven't been but desperately want to. Need a baggage handler Joe? And 3 months??? 3 months in Prague! Who goes to Prague for 3 months?


----------



## dutchie

Bugga! 

Oh well (how do you attach those damn smilies here???)

Anyway, enjoy your trip Joe.

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## Joe Blow

kennas said:
			
		

> Who goes to Prague for 3 months?




I have a very good friend who will be there on business for six months and has invited me to spend some time there without having to pay for accommodation. Three months seemed perfect as I've never actually 'lived' overseas in spite of having doing a LOT of backpacking.

So I really wont be spending any more money than I would at home, I'll just be in a different place.  I just couldn't say no. 



			
				dutchie said:
			
		

> (how do you attach those damn smilies here???)




Just click on any of the smilies to the right of the text box. If you click 'More' you will get dozens more to choose from.   



			
				dutchie said:
			
		

> Anyway, enjoy your trip Joe.




Thanks Dutchie!


----------



## dutchie

Test


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

Well it looks like the party poopers have won it. 30 to 25 say NO!


----------



## Porper

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Well it looks like the party poopers have won it. 30 to 25 say NO!




31 now Snake.Porper the party pooper.

I just think it's good to be able to look at all the recent posts and know who most people are.You instantly know the good posters from the rampers then.

If we let people change usernames willy nilly we will have all the rampers changing and end up like Hotcopper.(Am I allowed to mention Hotcopper), oh oh, done it twice now


----------



## mit

I said yes and I think that we should have a thread where people request their name change so all can see.

MIT


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

mit said:
			
		

> I said yes and I think that we should have a thread where people request their name change so all can see.
> 
> MIT




This is a good idea. There are now two  Snake Pliskins, one just joined around 1.30 am. Maybe some games being played.....


----------



## wayneL

SP

I have requested the other snake to select another name and with Joes approval, we sort this out.

A good case for the Occasional name change.

Cheers


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

wayneL said:
			
		

> SP
> 
> I have requested the other snake to select another name and with Joes approval, we sort this out.
> 
> A good case for the Occasional name change.
> 
> Cheers




Thanks Wayne.


----------



## RichKid

Hi guys

Name changes shouldn't be allowed as a rule subject to the exceptions Joe has mentioned. Would be good to clean out inactive user a/c every 18months or so imo (eg people who register but don't post)- like on ebay 'no longer a registered user' (and ideally with a list of past user names in the member Profile page). btw, Snake, what was your old name before you were introduced as Snake Pliskin? must be getting old, I've forgotten already...

Transparency is the key and knowing who's who is good but I understand the issues when trying to re-introduce people like Krisbarry.

Two snake pliskins is also confusing so that's another reason to ban similar names.  My 2c worth.

I hope everyone who's interested votes in this thread to help out Joe.


----------



## Julia

RichKid said:
			
		

> Hi guys
> 
> Name changes shouldn't be allowed as a rule subject to the exceptions Joe has mentioned. Would be good to clean out inactive user a/c every 18months or so imo (eg people who register but don't post)- like on ebay 'no longer a registered user' (and ideally with a list of past user names in the member Profile page). btw, Snake, what was your old name before you were introduced as Snake Pliskin? must be getting old, I've forgotten already...
> 
> Transparency is the key and knowing who's who is good but I understand the issues when trying to re-introduce people like Krisbarry.
> 
> Two snake pliskins is also confusing so that's another reason to ban similar names.  My 2c worth.
> 
> I hope everyone who's interested votes in this thread to help out Joe.




Rich,

Snake's previous name was "Tinaunderthebridge".  I remember well how we all assumed he was "Tina", a female!!

Julia


----------



## Joe Blow

Haven't forgotten about this thread. I will be outlining ASF's policy regarding username changes in a new thread which I will start at some point over the next few days.

Please keep voting and/or contributing your views on this issue if you haven't already.

Thanks!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

Julia said:
			
		

> Rich,
> 
> Snake's previous name was "Tinaunderthebridge".  I remember well how we all assumed he was "Tina", a female!!
> 
> Julia




Yeh, that was pretty funny. :boy: 

Two Snakes is not on, as I am the Snake. 

Richkid, as far as transparency goes I am in a agreement with that statement. By typing "formerly known as......." it would help.


----------



## Julia

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Yeh, that was pretty funny. :boy:
> 
> Two Snakes is not on, as I am the Snake.
> 
> Richkid, as far as transparency goes I am in a agreement with that statement. By typing "formerly known as......." it would help.




Or you could go back to being "Tina" Snake???

Cheers
Julia


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

Julia said:
			
		

> Or you could go back to being "Tina" Snake???
> 
> Cheers
> Julia




Hi Julia,

No more Tina for me thanks, it just wouldn`t be the same. Assumptions are too powerful.  

Snake


----------



## canny

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Hi Julia,
> 
> No more Tina for me thanks, it just wouldn`t be the same. Assumptions are too powerful.
> 
> Snake



Snake - whatever you and Tina did under that bridge must have been *extremely* memorable to use it as your original nic!!!!
I remember milkman and you changed nics around the same time.

Joe - I think with the removed nic included in the formerly known as format - there is certainly merit in it. I became canny on here as it was my nic from SS - when I first received an email from you - and I never formerly registered a what name would you like - my SS identity was automatically assumed on here.
As my HC nic was used or not available, I have remaqined as canny - but for a lot of forum scanners, it might be useful to know who they are actually talking to!!
I would be happy to have the same nic on all forums.


----------



## DOC

yes i agree,good idea.
like a noticeboard where all can see name changes.
btw, can i change my name to a symbol?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

canny said:
			
		

> Snake - whatever you and Tina did under that bridge must have been *extremely* memorable to use it as your original nic!!!!
> I remember milkman and you changed nics around the same time.
> 
> Joe - I think with the removed nic included in the formerly known as format - there is certainly merit in it. I became canny on here as it was my nic from SS - when I first received an email from you - and I never formerly registered a what name would you like - my SS identity was automatically assumed on here.
> As my HC nic was used or not available, I have remaqined as canny - but for a lot of forum scanners, it might be useful to know who they are actually talking to!!
> I would be happy to have the same nic on all forums.




Canny,
I changed it because of posts like this. And nothing happened.

Snake


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

The imposter Snake is online now


----------



## Joe Blow

Hello everyone.

I have considered the issue of changing user names very carefully and have thought through all the associated issues in great depth to put together an official policy for ASF.

It seems to me that one of the most vital aspects of a forum of this type is transparency, especially when it comes to the issue of identity. Any stockmarket forum where it is easy for users to change their user name will, in my view, eventually become a haven for the unscrupulous. Unsurprisingly other finanical forums seems to have the same view and have, by and large, adopted fairly strict rules regarding the changing of usernames. 

So I am of the view that changing usernames on a regular basis (or even on an occasional basis) is a bad thing for ASF. If this were a general chat forum where consistency of identity was not so crucial I think I would be a lot more liberal when it comes to this issue. Unfortunately this being a stockmarket forum I do not feel I have that liberty, so I have put together the following policy in relation to username changes.

1. Under the vast majority of circumstances once a person has more than five posts under a username that username can not be changed.

The only exceptions to this are:

(a) The username contains details of a personal nature (e.g. an email address or a real surname) 
(b) If the change is a relatively minor one which does not change the essence of the username (such as the addition of a space in betweeen two words)

However, to be fair about all this for the next 24hrs I will be declaring an amnesty where anyone who really wants to change their username (and please only request it if it is something very important to you) can do so by sending me a PM. After that 24hrs has expired the new rules will permanently kick in.

And yes, I think it is a good idea for any username changes to be listed in a dedicated thread and I will set this up in the General Chat forum as soon as the first username change occurs.


----------



## rocket_science

wow..!!!!!!

only 68 votes out of 5000+ supposed members. 

Looks like you have a lot of duplicate members on here or else very little interest in the poll.

but either way it looks to me you have left a gaping loop hole the size of the Grand Canyon in your policy:



> 1. Under the vast majority of circumstances once a person has more than five posts under a username that username can not be changed.




According to this, a person can go and register a new username INDEFINITELY after every 4 posts and so nothing has really changed.

At the end of the day if someone really wants to change their name they just register as a new user.

*If you were serious about not allowing duplicate names then not allowing free email addresses like from hotmail, yahoo etc would make it much more difficult for users to register new names.  Atm it takes only 5 mins to create a dummy hotmail/yahoo email address and use it to create a duplicate usrename here.*

And another problem I see - seeing you have got it wrong some times by making incorrect assumptions on who is who and who used to be who judging by some of the posts around here I don't think any list of past usernames you make will be very accurate.


----------



## Milk Man

Personally I think not allowing free e-mail accounts is a deterent to register as I found with reefcap. I did not register for months because I was too lazy and also have never posted.


----------



## rocket_science

agree MM about it being a deterant but I would also imagine that Reefcap would have far fewer multiple usernames than there are on here.

I doubt there is a 100% fool proof solution.


----------



## CanOz

dutchie said:
			
		

> G'day Joe
> 
> I voted yes,  but only changed with your approval.
> 
> It should also be recorded or noted so that other members are aware of the change.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dutchie



DITTO


----------



## doctorj

rocket_science said:
			
		

> wow..!!!!!!
> only 68 votes out of 5000+ supposed members.



I think you'll find that rather than duplicate members, the low response to this poll is the number of inactive members, the number of members that have joined to download attachments but don't typically respond and the people that are more interested with trading than the administration of the forum.


----------



## Bobby

doctorj said:
			
		

> I think you'll find that rather than duplicate members, the low response to this poll is the number of inactive members, the number of members that have joined to download attachments but don't typically respond and the people that are more interested with trading than the administration of the forum.



Doc its bullmarket back yet again !


----------



## Julia

Bobby said:
			
		

> Doc its bullmarket back yet again !



Exactly my thought, Bobby.

Julia


----------



## Bobby

Julia said:
			
		

> Exactly my thought, Bobby.
> 
> Julia




Thanks    for seeing it.


----------



## Happy

All of the sudden on this forum bulls*it artist gets extra meaning or is it boomerang bull more appropriate?


----------

